# Can anyone identify this keyboard?



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I have this keyboard on my phone and have searched & searched for it in the market with no luck. I've also Googled "Ice Cream Sandwich Keyboard" images and can't see a picture of it anywhere.

Here is the keyboard:









Here are my two related setting screens.


















Btw, I am using the "Go Launcher" ICS Pro theme but this doesn't seem to be a part of it. I wiped and installed all of the go launcher related stuff and still didn't have this keyboard, I had to restore this from a back up. It was either called ics (v1.0) or Ice Cream Sandwich Keyboard (Cellular) (v1.9)

I'd really like to find out what it is and where I can d/l it. BTW, it's GREAT for fat or shaky fingers!

Thanks,


----------



## UnEZ (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it's this one 
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.celllatinime.latin&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmNlbGxsYXRpbmltZS5sYXRpbiJd


----------

